# Just a comment about the R-15



## Jman32 (Mar 25, 2006)

"Those of you who are frustrated with the R-15, crashing, and freezing, and losing your recordings, and not pausing, I feel your Pain!!!!!!!! The problem is, they hurried and rushed it and brought it out too quickly!! What ever happened to American Craftsmanship?
and Mysteriously, Nobody knows when things will be fixed, like when the "showcases" feature will be available, I know nobody likes it, but that's Irrelevant!!!!!!!! It's a feature of the reciever and it should have functionality!!! Everytime I e-mail directv, to ask them a question about the R-15, they e-mail me back with the same crap!!! " They avoid the question's and concerns of their customers, anyhow, I know somebody on the Directv corporate ladder must know something about when these irritations and Mysterious bugs will be fixed Perminently!!!!!!


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Jman32 said:


> What ever happened to American Craftsmanship?


Is there such a thing when it comes to electronic products?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Jman32 said:


> Nobody knows when things will be fixed....


When? Methinks thou presumest much.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

You claim to have worked for D* in Vegas and have posted one liners on various threads that the R15 is crap and how many calls per day you received for lockups, features you want, etc..

_"I Heard That Coming Up In The Near Future, Directv Is Going To Have An Interactive Trivia Game On Recievers, Where You Can Play People Around The World. Dish Network Has It On Their Receivers"

"I worked for directv and i think if they want to stay in business, they should consider selling better hardware!!!!!!"

"SHOWCASES - I HAVE ASKED EVERYBODY UNDER THE SUN THAT QUESTION, AND MYSTERIOUSLY...... NOBODY KNOWS??? IT'S A FEATURE OF THE RECIEVER, DON'T YOU THINK IT'S IMPORTANT FOR IT TO WORK????? "

"THEY KEEP HAVING SOFTWARE UPGRDES TO FIX THE ...SO CALLED BUGS, BUT YET SHORTLY AFTER THE UPGRADE, WA-LA, THERE THEY ARE AGAIN. EVERY TIME I PULL UP "MY VOD" THE RECORDED SHOWS"_

I have had the R15 for 6 mo's and I have not experienced any of these issues.

This just reeks of another Chris post. E* is #1, we know. It might help to post your complaint on satelliteguys.us where E* complaints are removed along with the member. Life through rose colored glasses.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jman32 said:


> "What ever happened to American Craftsmanship?


It got outsourced just like everything else by this debacle of an administration. :nono2:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Is there such a thing when it comes to electronic products?


Yes. My last TV, DVD player, MP3 player and my wireless network to name a few. They all worked as advertised, with no recurring "bugs".

Unfortunately, more and more products are released in a buggy state in a rush to market. When they have the capacity to push updates without user intervention, it's easy for them to justify "get it on the market and fix it later". Maybe part of the problem is that to many of us expect a product to have problems when we get it.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> I have had the R15 for 6 mo's and I have not experienced any of these issues.


I've had the R15 for about 6 weeks, and I've experienced just about all these issues. My best guess is that the mind rays the aliens are usings in a futile attempt to control me are adversely affecting the R15. I'm unsure what that hypothesis implies for those who experience few problems.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

No offense intended for any of you but IMHO the collective "we" have caused some of these problems ourselves. DTV is also responsible but here is what I have decided is a big part of a lot of what we have seen. It is the "new toy" syndrome, we push buttons, we reset, we toggle, we quickly move screen to screen, if it pauses, unplug, reset........... you know the drill. I did the same thing with W95, W98, XP, TIVO. Now, not all of them messed up all the time, many times they did. Working in IS we decide "workarounds" to certain things, many times it's just "don't press X key while Y is happening". I'm not letting DTV off the hook, better design would help but, once my R15 was set up and I stopped messing with it and began using it like my DTivo (only adding an occasional SP or moving a Priority) it has been really trouble free. I think a lot of us that have been on this board since November will say the same. Some of course will not. 

Just my $.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> No offense intended for any of you but IMHO the collective "we" have caused some of these problems ourselves. DTV is also responsible but here is what I have decided is a big part of a lot of what we have seen. It is the "new toy" syndrome, we push buttons, we reset, we toggle, we quickly move screen to screen, if it pauses, unplug, reset........... you know the drill. I did the same thing with W95, W98, XP, TIVO. Now, not all of them messed up all the time, many times they did. Working in IS we decide "workarounds" to certain things, many times it's just "don't press X key while Y is happening". I'm not letting DTV off the hook, better design would help but, once my R15 was set up and I stopped messing with it and began using it like my DTivo (only adding an occasional SP or moving a Priority) it has been really trouble free. I think a lot of us that have been on this board since November will say the same. Some of course will not.
> 
> Just my $.02 for what it's worth.


I can't speak for TIVO, but I don't think computer OS's are a fair comparison. You've got an OS running on conglomoration of hardware components from multiple manufacturers, and running apps from who knows how many vendors. Add to that user "tweaks", viruses, spyware, etc.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> . DTV is also responsible but here is what I have decided is a big part of a lot of what we have seen. It is the "new toy" syndrome, we push buttons, we reset, we toggle, we quickly move screen to screen, if it pauses, unplug, reset........... you know the drill.d I stopped messing with it and began using it like my DTivo (only adding an occasional SP or moving a Priority) it has been really trouble free. I think a lot of us that have been on this board since November will say the same. Some of course will not.
> 
> Just my $.02 for what it's worth.


My sentiments exactly. I have two units. One from Dec. and the other about Feb. and have had only one lockup in that time. It came just after the second upgrade and since it has worked just fine... 
I've worked in Electronics and Quality Control for over 40 years and have seen my share of new product releases and customer tinkering. Actually, they are probably doing D* a favor as they are finding things that the normal user would never see.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> Actually, they are probably doing D* a favor as they are finding things that the normal user would never see.


Kind of like beta testing?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

qwerty said:


> Kind of like beta testing?


Hence, the creation of this forum.  I honestly believe that D* is looking to get most of their quality input from users here. After all, we are the premiere forum for the R15, "unofficially" of course.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> once my R15 was set up and I stopped messing with it and began using it like my DTivo (only adding an occasional SP or moving a Priority) it has been really trouble free.


I agree 100%.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I agree 100%.


Me too! Once I stopped using it, I have had zero issues...:lol:

As far as workarounds, I got mixed reviews for an attempt at humor about workarounds for common issues.. In humor there is truth and viceversa.

But Seriously:Why would DTV use this forum as a source of info and customer data as oppossed to their own site?

I mean that seems silly. I would agree you got some pretty smart people here and alot of people posting lots of issues.

But why should I believe that they ignore your own forums (which i admit they do), but actually pay attention to a forum for information when they provide no updates or information back to this forum which may improve the data that DTV hopes to gather?

hope that's coherent.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> As far as workarounds, I got mixed reviews for an attempt at humor about workarounds for common issues.. In humor there is truth and viceversa.
> 
> .


Originally posted in Feb...on that forum that DTV doesn't read::grin:

_Alot of people have been complaing about the R15, some are real issues, some are from people with Tivo seperation anxiety. Many helpful posters have reminded us that a)software fixes are coming and b) that someday the R15 will be the best DVR on the market. 
I mean really, do you want an unsupported product that works now, or a supported product that will work someday?

But, there are issues. many are easily rectified. Follow this guide and you will begin to love your R15.

Having gone through the experience and come out on the other side, I offer workarounds for R15 users:

1: I want the 30-sec skip......

Shut your eyes and count to 30...slowly...this should get you close enough to the end of the commercial. If you count too slow, use the jump back button. If not, count in 5 second increments until the commercial ends. Note : please do not attempt to use REW or FF as this wil result in a longer delay getting back to your program

2. The R15 Series Link records repeats:

Don't use Series Links. Buy a TV guide. Check to see if a show is a repeat. If it is not, record it specifically. If it is a repeat, ignore.

3. The R15 asks if it can change channels to 5 minutes early.

NEVER record two shows at once. This way, your "other" tuner can change channels without bugging you.

4 My "other" tuner doesn't have a buffer..

Pretend you don't have another tuner, as above NEVER record two shows at once. Most of you have multiple Receivers if not multiple DVR's. Walk 50 feet to another room and watch it there. The exercise will be good for you.

5. I was watching a show slightly behind real-time. When it stopped recording, I had to not delete the show, re-select from VOD and FF from beginning.

Dude. You have a DVR with 100 hours of space, there is no reason to ever watch a show during it's actual time. Watch something else.

6. My DVR keeps having to be reset.

Everynight as you go to sleep, reset your machine. Most of the guide will be back in the morning and most stations show "Paid Programming" at night anyway. This should minimize the impact to your scheduled recordings.

7. My soap opera didn't record:

Stop watching soaps. People have sex, they die they come back from the dead, repeat.

8. I am waiting for the software upgrade.

Review message board every 2 weeks Wait until someone actually says something is fixed and then check your software version. Anything else will result in dissapointment and frustration. Some people are 02468'ing everyday only to find a) they still don't have upgrade or b) it didn't fix much. Heed my advice, This FAQ is for your mental health.

9. Programmed show did not record.

This should be reduced by elimination of Series links and pretending no 2nd tuner, but as backup you can either buy a TIVO or a machine called a Video Casette Recorder (VCR for short), hook this machine up to one of your many televisions, and use in case of emergency.

10. But Tivo is cartoonish and a silly graphic interface.

So is Windows, real computer users hate it, how Bill Gates made all that money, I'll never know.

If you follow this guide, any frustration you have should alleviate quickly._


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

well, I can kinda agree with #8.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for that mikewolf13. That is the best R15 humor that I've seen.


----------

